# S / w 632



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

So What's The Deal ? If They Were That Bad For Sales , Or Was it Putting A Crimp On The 357s That Smith Stop Making Them It Is A Hot Little Round :smt1099


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

borris said:


> So What's The Deal ? If They Were That Bad For Sales , Or Was it Putting A Crimp On The 357s That Smith Stop Making Them It Is A Hot Little Round :smt1099


 This is another Old Post but I believe that since S&W did not come up with the .327 Magnum or the .32 H&R Magnum they lost interest very soon and stopped pushing a cartridge by another manufcturer. If you see one of the revolvers they produced for sale it's for an exorbinant amout, sure wish they would have continued manufacturing them. S&W May have missed the boat on these calibers!


----------

